# Stay away from me!



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Hello!

Could anybody please tell me how to say in hungarian: "Stay away from me!"?
I'm curious how to say it to one person and to several people.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SReynolds

I'm not a terrific translator, but I would say the Hungarian phrase is _távol maradni vkitől_. This is conjugated as (Wiktionary has good conjugation tables for most verbs, nouns & adverbs):

maradjon távol tőlem (formal, singular)
maradjanak távol tőlem (formal, plural)
maradj[ál] távol tőlem (informal, singular)
maradjatok távol tőlem (informal, plural)


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much! It is very informative!

Does anybody have anything else to say on the matter?


----------



## francisgranada

If we had some context, maybe we could find a more appropriate translation ...


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

For instance, somebody is approaching me, I don't want him/her/them to approach me. What should I say?


----------



## SReynolds

That would be a horse of a different color (the English idiom _stay away from someone_ means _stay clear_, _avoid_). I'd say _ne közelítsen_, _ne jöjjön közelebb_ or _maradjon ott, ahol van_.

Conjugations:
ne közelíts (informal, singular)
ne közelítsetek (informal, plural)
ne közelítsen (formal, singular)
ne közelítsenek (formal, plural)

ne [jöjj(él)/gyere] közelebb (informal, singular)
ne [jöjjetek/gyertek] közelebb (informal, plural)
ne jöjjön közelebb (formal, singular)
ne jöjjenek közelebb (formal, plural)

maradj ott, ahol vagy (informal, singular)
maradjatok ott, ahol vagytok (informal, plural)
maradjon ott, ahol van (formal, singular)
maradjanak ott, ahol vannak (formal, plural)


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Parmezan_O.,

I suppose this is a case when context could channel our help to the right direction. 
Could you explain in what situation is/who talks to whom (maybe even in what register)?


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

SReynolds, Thank you very much!

Zsanna, I think I have enough answers for now.


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

I'll try to explain the situation.
First situation: Somebody (probably hostile) is approaching the speaker(probably with bad intentions). The speaker don't want him to approach him. The speaker is unarmed. What should he say?
Second situation: The same as the previous, but the speaker is armed (and maybe point a gun at that person who is approaching him). What should he say?
Third situation: Somebody (not necessarily hostile) is approaching the speaker with something digusting in his hands or maybe smeared with vomit or something like that. And the speaker because of the disgust don't want him to approach the speaker. What should he say?


----------



## franknagy

First situation when the hostile person approaching the speaker is unarmed just like the speaker and he is not the speaker's boss.
- Ne gyere közelebb! [Do not come closer.]
- Hagyjál békén! [Leave me alone!]

Second situation:


> Conjugations:
> ne közelíts (informal, singular)
> ne közelítsetek (informal, plural)
> ne közelítsen (formal, singular)
> ne közelítsenek (formal, plural)
> 
> ne [jöjj(él)/gyere] közelebb (informal, singular)
> ne [jöjjetek/gyertek] közelebb (informal, plural)
> ne jöjjön közelebb (formal, singular)
> ne jöjjenek közelebb (formal, plural)
> 
> maradj ott, ahol vagy (informal, singular)
> maradjatok ott, ahol vagytok (informal, plural)
> maradjon ott, ahol van (formal, singular)
> maradjanak ott, ahol vannak (formal, plural)


And one more:
- Takarodj innét, vagy lelőlek , mint egy kutyát! [Get away from here unless I shot you like  a dog.]

This situation with a disgusting thing in the approaching man's hands:
- Ne gyere közelebb már ezzel az undorító ...val/vel! [Do not come closer to me with this disgusting thing.]


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

franknagy, Thank you very much!

But I don't understand exactly the last one. What does mean "...val/vel"?
Does it mean that I can say:
Ne gyere közelebb már ezzel az undorító val!
or
Ne gyere közelebb már ezzel az undorító vel!
right?


----------



## franknagy

> What does mean "...val/vel"?


*-Val, -vel* is the suffix corresponding to the preposition *with*.
So the case of approaching the speaker with a disgusting thing can be:
Ne gyere közelebb ezzel a döglött macská*val*! (*with* that dead cat)
Takarodj innét azzal büdös kecské*vel*! (*with* that stinking goat)


----------



## Parmezan_Olivkovich

Thank you very much!


----------

